# No snow at all in North Idaho!!



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh sure, we keep getting skiffs, but mostly rain. Where it would typically be 15 degrees or so, it's been in the low to mid 50s. I won't say it (global warming / climate change...what have you...)  but this is kinda weird! T shirt weather! Not complaining mind you, but the tractors haven't seen any plowing action this year at all, and January is when we usually get the below zero stuff, and no snow cover to keep that frost from going deep! Anyone else going through a warm spell too, like back East? :lmao:


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Temps here have been like a rollercoaster. Coldest it's gotten was 27f,but the warmest is 70f,so far.


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Here in Maryland, The temps. have been running 3 to 8 degrees below normal. Yes, We have had a few days which went way above normal however, Most of them have been below normal. We should have a daytime high of 45. Today, We made it to 39. We've had a lot of rain as well. 10.85" above normal for the year...

The storms coming across the Pacific are being called the "Pineapple Express". That's what is keeping the northwest above normal and protecting you from the Canadian air. Enjoy it while you have it!!!!!!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Since turkey day we had 11",4",4",6" plow able storms but also 3 rain storms,looks like another heavy rain storm for Christmas Eve day.
Weatherman says temps just about normal,but if one kicks snow around in the woods ground thaw in many places,loggers only cutting no hauling of any sort....jet matter of time jet stream take dip Mrs. will have her woodstove purrrrring like new kitten and I'll be making high snow banks.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Don't want to be a bearer of bad news, but up here where I am, they are calling for plus temperatures, and perhaps rain around Christmas Day!!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

How much snow you got on the ground Bill?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

A month ago, we had enough snow to go sledding, about a foot or so. Now we are sitting at around an inch. I don't think it will last threw til Christmas.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Right now about 35 miles west of Chicago it is 34 degrees & a chance of light rain or snow after midnight. No snow on the ground.

Al Gore was right. We have global warming! Run around screaming with your hands above your heads! Everybody panic! I can do without snow, but I would like to use my Ariens S16-H with snowblower.


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

I hear ya... As I have mentioned before, As with most folks, I want clean air as well as clean water too However, People need to ask themselves one question, Do we really want to go very far in the other direction????????

Once again, We've been keeping record of the weather since the late 1800's. And let me see, If my memory serves me right, The Planet is a little over 4 Billion years old.... Do the fanatics really think the weather has been this suitable all along?????????

Water covers 77% of the Planet. With the remaining 23% being some form of solid mass, Man occupies less than 1%. Of the less than 1%, Look at how many countries have basically nothing in the way of Industry as we along with a small amount of other Countries do. 

As stated many times now, Yes, I'm for clean air and water, And yes, We do need to have a certain amount of regulations in place to control the amount of pollution that spews out of our factories stacks but come on, Who would "Truly" welcome another Ice age??? We do like to eat... Not to mention the MASS Migration that would take place....

It was a big money making scheme.......... Just like here in Maryland, We have this sorry A** thing called a "Rain Tax". Great, So now we are taxed for having a roof over our head........


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

TecumsehBriggs said:


> Run around screaming with your hands above your heads! Everybody panic! .


In some places, like California Oregon and Western Washington...................they are!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

ftorleans1 said:


> Here in Maryland, We have this sorry A** thing called a "Rain Tax". Great, So now we are taxed for having a roof over our head........


I've heard of this "rain tax" and always wondered what it was all about, so I went and researched it. When you read why this tax was imposed........... it makes sense. 

 Maryland: A rain tax, or Stormwater Remediation Fee, was established via House Bill 987 (April 2012) affecting the largest urban jurisdictions in Maryland (nine counties and the City of Baltimore) in order to meet the requirements of the federal Clean Water Act as it concerns the Chesapeake Bay watershed. The Tax Foundation states House Bill 987 "was passed in response to a decree by the Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) formally known as the Chesapeake Bay Total Maximum Daily Load, which identified mandatory reductions in nitrogen, phosphorus, and sediment that damage the Chesapeake Bay." This mandate from the EPA was mandated to the states of Maryland, New York, Pennsylvania, West Virginia, and the District of Columbia. Maryland is the only state that has levied a tax to meet the EPA’s standards.[2] According to the Chesapeake Bay Foundation, the fastest-growing source of bay water pollution from Maryland is currently stormwater runoff. [3][4]

The law specifies that accrued funds must be used for specified stormwater pollution-related purposes.[5]


We have 650 feet frontage on the Hoodoo creek, which has suffered immensely from sediment from run off from recent housing development in the area as well as elevated nitrogen levels from farming. The folks in Maryland apparently decided to take a proactive approach to stem this problem.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Okay, we got some snow on the mountains here and it's trying to snow right now. Supposed to get 6 or more inches by Christmas. We'll see. My tractors getting tired of being in the garage week after week!:lmao:


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Now that's cutting it pretty darn close making Santa nice list day before Christmas  let it snow let snow.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Thomas said:


> let it snow let snow.


Still nothing though..........:lmao: (rhyme)


----------

